#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Για διαβάστε αυτή την διατριβή! Σας θυμίζει κάτι άλλο!

## seismic

Για διαβάστε αυτή την διατριβή! Σας θυμίζει κάτι άλλο! πιο καλό και πιο μεγάλο!
Θέλετε να το συζητήσουμε? 
*Αναλυτική έρευνα επί της δυνατότητας αξιοποίησης ελκυστήρων προς βελτίωση της αντισεισμικής ασφάλειας υφιστάμενων και νέων κατασκευών*
http://www.didaktorika.gr/eadd/handle/10442/35654

https://scholar.google.gr/citations?...vsoAAAAJ&hl=el

----------


## seismic

Σε αυτήν την διατριβή... http://www.scientific.net/AMM.82.559
Υπάρχει μία δέσμη από ράβδους χάλυβα η οποία περνά ελεύθερη (στα μεν σπίτια εγκάρσια ) μέσα από επιμήκη τοιχία, και συνδέει το δώμα με την πλάκα των υπογείων ( τα υπόγεια υποθέτουν ότι  είναι σταθερά και δεν χρειάζονται αγκύρωση στο έδαφος )
Στις μεν γέφυρες  http://www.didaktorika.gr/eadd/handle/10442/35654 αυτή η δέσμη ράβδων χάλυβα περνά οριζοντίως ελεύθερη μέσα από τα πλευρικά διαζώματα της γέφυρας και πακτώνετε στα σταθερά  των δύο άκρων της γέφυρας. Αυτές οι δέσμες έλκονται με ελκυστήρες.
Στα μεν σπίτια σταματούν την ταλάντωση ( παραμόρφωση ) του κάθετου άξονα, στις δε γέφυρες σταματούν την οριζόντια ταλάντωση του καταστρώματος.
Έχει τοποθετηθεί σε γέφυρα στην Εγνατία οδό, και σε κατασκευή πενταώροφης πολυκατοικίας.  Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πέρασε από την πολεοδομία.

Αν υπήρχε η αγκύρωση στο έδαφος και όχι στα σταθερά υπόγεια ή στα σταθερά άκρα της γέφυρας τότε ήταν η ευρεσιτεχνία μου. Αυτό το σύστημα έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι χρήσιμο και πειραματικά, και έχει γίνει και διεξοδική εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα.
Γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά….  Γιατί αποδείχτηκε ότι η πατέντα μου είναι χρήσιμη και έτοιμη προς χρήση.!
Γιατί πως μπορείτε να εξηγήσετε αλλιώς να είναι η πάρα πάνω έρευνα σωστή και η δική μου να μην είναι?
Η μεν πρώτη είναι πακτωμένη μεταξύ της πλάκας του υπογείου και του δώματος, η μεν δική μου μέθοδος μεταξύ του εδάφους και του δώματος. Πια η διαφορά?
Να σας πω εγώ πια είναι η διαφορά.
Λέγονται πνευματικά δικαιώματα, και τα έχω αποκλειστικά.

----------


## seismic

Υπάρχουν οι γέφυρες της προβολοδόμησης εκ των οποίων μία από αυτές είναι η γέφυρα του Ρίου
Η μέθοδος αυτή δουλεύει σαν πρόβολος.
Την ίδια μέθοδο χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ για τις κατοικίες. 
Μόνο που εγώ την χρησιμοποιώ επί του κατακόρυφου άξονα των οικοδομών, ενώ στις γέφυρες επί του οριζοντίου άξονα.
Δηλαδή τι θέλουν να πουν μερικοί μηχανικοί... ότι αυτή η μέθοδος μπορεί και στηρίζει προβόλους γεφυρών εκατοντάδων μέτρων κυριολεκτικά στον αέρα και δεν μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμη ώστε να ελέγξει την ταλάντωση των πολυκατοικιών σε έναν σεισμό?
Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν τηρείς τις υποσχέσεις σου!

Έγραψες (βλ. ΕΔΩ):
"*Θεωρώ περιττό να γράφω πια σε αυτό το φόρουμ.*"

Θαυμάζουμε την επιμονή σου αλλά θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτό που κάνεις, το *τρολάρισμα*, εσένα μειώνει ως άνθρωπο.

----------

